
A History of Silicon Valley: Marc Porat - memexy
https://www.scaruffi.com/svhistory/silicon/porat.html
======
memexy
> Their [Marc Porat, Bill Atkinson, Andy Hertzfeld] vision was now more
> ambitious: they wanted to put the power of a real computer into the hands of
> a casual mobile user. At the time this was technologically impossible, so
> they thought of creating a "cloud" of services running on interconnected
> devices: by roaming the cloud, even a simple, weak device could muster the
> computing power of a real computer.

